# "The Great Virginia Squirrel Hunt": C.F. Phelps WMA



## SQHunterGray (Oct 21, 2008)

Hello Everyone:

Just wanted to share a picture from a hunt we recently took in Virginia while I was home for Christmas. Dad and I drove up and met some guys that live in and around Fredericksburg. We hunted the C.F. Phelps Wildlife Management Area on Christmas Eve. Made a bunch of trees and were able to harvest 9 squirrels. Not too shabby! As you can see from the tailgait shot, it was quite a social event and we just had a good time hangin' out in the timber and watchin' the cur and feist dogs work.

Thanks for lookin',

-Marc


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Ima lookin, but I ain't seen it yit, Try it again, LOL Eddie


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

I just went to a lot of trouble to post his pic for him so everyone can see it LOL.


----------



## SQHunterGray (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for fixing the picture! Sorry about that folks!


-Marc


----------



## SQHunterGray (Oct 21, 2008)

*Lots more pictures on my homepage!* You can get there through my profile.

Thanks,

-Marc


----------

